
Pragmatic Bookshelf Royalty Rates - alexandros
http://pragdave.blogs.pragprog.com/pragdave/2009/10/pragmatic-bookshelf-royalty-rates.html
======
jgrahamc
Interesting post, but they could provide a simple comparison that would help
enormously. They should calculate how much they would have paid on a
traditional 10% royalty based on the gross amount the publisher receives and
compare that with their 40-50% royalty based on their net (I'm calling it net
here because they are deducting a bunch of fees from the money they receive).

------
billswift
Making the author pay editing costs out of their royalties and setting up the
royalties as percentage of actual receipts rather than per copy sold makes
them look more like a vanity press than professional. It may be worthwhile,
but they need to provide more detail, a short article like this makes them
look worse, not better.

